
Does the COVID-19 cytokine storm exist? - vonmoltke
https://www.radboudumc.nl/en/news/2020/does-the-covid19-cytokine-storm-exist
======
rurban
Excuse me, we already "know"/strongly assume since July that's it's a BK
(bradykinin) storm, not cykotine. Not much different, just different
treatments needed.
[https://elifesciences.org/articles/59177](https://elifesciences.org/articles/59177)

------
jacquesm
Interesting findings, if confirmed this will no doubt lead to a change in the
treatment regime for the more serious cases of COVID-19. Radboud UMC is well
regarded and their research rarely, if ever, is found to have been sloppy so I
don't think confirmation will be long in the making.

